# Garage board dilemma



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi people, I need a little bit of help designing my layout? Please look at the pics please( sorry the garage is a tip lol)... I have roughly 56 inch at 1 end /14 ft straight only( 29 inch wide) and a end section towards my garage door which will be around 48 inch.. I could slightly taper the section towards the garage but not a lot???.... I was after a mountain style layout ,but I know I'm limited to what I can do....I could possibly build a single helix at the garage end down to a storage yard ? Or use it to raise up a level??? Please any ideas most welcome

Regards ( wish I had a basement)


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't see any pics. 

What gauge, era and type of trains, logging etc.? 

Magic


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Thks for replying ho gauge mountain scene if it will work.. upload some better pics of my board work ...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I still don't see any pics. 

Try this 
What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip on the tool bar next to the smiley face. 

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big. 1024 x 786 is about right. 

A good place to get ideas is the layout design thread or the my layout thread. 

Magic


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I wouldn't do a helix with less than 27" radius. The grade gets pretty steep and it's also pulling on a continuous curve, you could probably eek one out at the one end to climb up to an upper level.


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

*Pics*

Pics uploaded I think ?sorry about the mess....... Looking to model a Canadian Rockies/ Alaskan mountain layout after a recent trip on the train........regards Alan






. I have a 50 inch bottom section / 14 ft straight /5ftx6ft section near the garage door.. Ho gauge..


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

*Basic bench work done for now*









Hi basic bench work done for now, I need help from budding track designers what to build? I wanted a rolling / mountain scene/ect... I could build a hidden loop/ below level? Or a dogbone / double height????? I know I'm restricted with space.....any help most appreciated 

Regards Alan


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

On that 5x6 area you'll need access from both sides, do you have room between the door and the layout? 

A lot depends on what you want to do, running trains or more to the building scenery etc. side of things. For train operations you'll need a oval and some sidings etc. 

For hills or mountains you're looking at grade changes and the 14' length will be needed for such but remember that any turnouts must be flat and level. For a logging or mining set up you can use 3% grades and shorter trains, perhaps the 1950s or earlier. 18" and 22" turns would be the minimum. 15" turns are ok for yards or other slow speed sidings but may not work for steam locos. 

From what you've said so far I think a steam era logging or mining theme would be a great idea. lots of scenery and operational options there. Logging on the large part and maybe a sawmill on the other end. Some great HO scale buildings, etc. for this.

First thing I would do is deck the bench work with at least one inch of pink or blue foam board. 2" even better, can make gullies, streams and other land features. 
A small mountain down the center of the large section would work nicely. 

You really need a more definite idea of what you want to do before a track plan takes shape. As I suggested earlier look through the MY Layout thread, some great ideas there. See what others are doing and how they did it.

Pretty nice bench work so far but how high is it, remember you'll spend some time under it for wiring etc. mine is at 42" and I wish I had gone higher to 46".

Magic


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Thxs for replying, after traveling through,Canada & Alaska by train I'm looking to build a mountain scene if possible? I could put a helix at the garage end and either go down to storage or up a level? I need ideas ( dogbone on 2 levels?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't see any way that will ever fit on your bench work. At the top you make a 180° turn, with 22" radius curves you'll need 44+ inches. 18" would take 36+ inches. 
That's way more track than you have room for. With the bench work you've got no way to put in helix or second level. 

You also have at least two reversing loops and a real wiring nightmare even with DCC. 
The number and position of your turnouts leaves little room for grade changes. 
Might work in N scale but not HO.

Magic


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

my poor photos does show the full benchwork... I'll clear the mess and upload a new photo....I have 1 end at 4 ft just over,






a straight at 14 ft then a 5 ft by 6 ft section I have a couple of meters spare at the garage end...I'm looking for idea's what to do with the space? Lots of English layout plans are boring I want a challenge.regards Alan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Whoa. Need some clarification here.

You said you were thinking HO gauge. Yet, the layout drawings resemble more
those done in 0 gauge and the track plan at mid point was definitely 3 rail
0 gauge using sectional track. Now if you used a layout program to design
your track and you are planning HO, what comes out in 0 would not
work for you. You might redo it using the HO capability of your program.

Help us with a couple of things: What gauge for sure?

What kind of train running are you thinking? Just continuously running
trains, switching operations, or a combination of both?

Don


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Don , it's going to be a mainly rolling track, it's peco code 100 track I was going to run ho trains / American / Canadian freight ... I'm not interested in uk rolling stock! I see it everyday at work..the dogbone was just an idea/ I'm buggered with track software as I only have a ipad which doesn't support (anyrail ect).. As I have said previously I have just come back from Alaska / Canadian Rockies by train.. I love the single line/ loops ect that would be my 'thing' but I reliese unlike a lot of you guys I don't have a basement/ or a decent size loft...I'm really trying to pick somebody's brain who has a flair for track planning to max out my space.....I work for signal& telecomms formally with British Railways so the electrical side shouldn't be a problem ( I hope?).....just the track. Lol ... Regards Alan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Alan

Creating scenery, constructing buildings and the like are a major factor
in the enjoyment of our hobby. So your plans to recreate the sights of
your Alaska and Canada trips will do you well. Still, among the hills and
rills there must be rails. Since you are planning to use flex track you'll
find it easier to meander through them rather than run straight lines. You
might think of a spur at places along the way where a train would drop off
a car for a GOLD mine (why go cheap with tin?)...or another at a logging
company. Oil is big up there so that would need rail access.
You could have small passenger stations here and there similar to those
you saw. You might designate one area as an 'end of the line' (tho actually
a return loop) with a freight yard, and possibly another at the 'other' end
of the line. What I'm up to is to get your creatives juices flowing. You can
see what others have done for their track plans and you can adapt pieces
that you find interesting and combine them with other ideas.

I would suggest a single track main line. It's easier to fit into a 
limited space. You no doubt traveled on much
of that in Alaska. It makes for very interesting operating and with DCC you
can run more than one train on it, even in opposite directions with
enough passing sidings. That also fits well with your mountain and tunnel
ideas. Let it dodge around a hill or over a bridge. But, again, be sure
to provide a number of spurs off of it so that you can do switching. Having
a train running continuously while you sit back and watch can be a nice
relaxing operation. But, from time to time you'll get the urge to take
control and let the locos move your cars about. Spotting them at
industries and sorting them as you build a train in a yard.

Have you tried drawing out layouts by hand? The limits of the
computer programs may be leading you into track designs
that are mostly loops connected by straightaways as in
some of your postings.

Your low voltage experience will do you well in ensuring good
electrical connections. Thankfully, with DCC the wiring is ultra
simple. A track buss from the controller with track drops every
6 feet or so is usually sufficient for a layout as you propose. Since
you plan it in a garage soldering the joiners may be needed if
corrosion sets in.

Don


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheers Don, 
Most appreciated for your input,Ill look at a dogbone / layout I think maybe double height? If I took the layout down to fiddle yard would you suggest a Wye as a entrance/ exit onto a single helix?..,,.what about this


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Is this your first layout? Are you 100% committed to HO? I'd either consider scaling down to N. Or doing a much smaller, simpler HO layout, one that leaves room for expansion.

Seeing as you have 14' of length I would start with a dog bone, single level, nothing fancy. Focus on fitting in your minimum radius curves for the mainline. Start with something you can finish, when it's done you can always expand and start the process all over on a new section of layout while still being able to run trains on the finished section.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You're still using O scale track plans, switch to HO. There is a big difference. 
Those are O31 curves on the outside loop, that's 31" to make a 180° turn.
HO needs 18" radius curves for the inside and if you go outside that than 22".
That's 46" or so to make a 180° turn. You don't want to be too close to the edge, might have trains on the floor. Not a good thing. 

Post all the dimensions of your layout so we have a better idea of what you have, hard to tell in the pics. Anything over 30 or 32" wide you'll need access to all four sides or you can't reach the far tracks or scenery. 

I used a three way wye for my yard entrance, worked out pretty good. 

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Aside from the fact your latest post uses 0 gauge dimensions you have had much
better layouts in previous posts. This one is two separate unconnected
bent ovals.

Important to keep in mind if you use a WYE or a REVERSE LOOP you'll
need a reverse loop controller for DCC, and a lot of wiring and switches
for DC.

Don


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

*Update guys*

Hi
Base is nearly finished approx 4ft x 14ft x and a section 6ft x5 ft before in narrows, please look at the diagram on the table.. I'm considering a single helix at the narrow end up to a single line loop..... What do you think !!!! It's going to be a Alaskan / Canadian Rockies style layout...

Please please constructed critism greatfully received I don't have anymore spare space so I can only go upwards... As for the helix I'm looking at 20/22 inch centre line for the track..


----------

